# My recent Freshman (in highschool!) recital!



## xMAESTROx (May 17, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and joined here to share some of my newest videos with you, the community! I gave a recital on May 4th, and I have finished editing one of the three pieces I performed in my recital for a crowd of over 50 people. I'll bring more here once I get the ball rolling on being not-so-lazy on editing and uploading to YouTube (which takes forever for me  ) Enjoy the videos! Please give me feedback; criticisms and mentioning things I have done well are always welcome! I am the violist in our duet, and I hope you guys enjoy the video.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello, you'd probably get more of a response if you included a link.


----------



## xMAESTROx (May 17, 2012)

Sorry about that. Here is a link:


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

xMAESTROx said:


> Sorry about that. Here is a link:


Oops! I see it loaded this time. It did not load either of the previous times I opened the thread. Probably my connection.


----------



## xMAESTROx (May 17, 2012)

Here is another video of my recital. Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

oh, i have played this piece on piano. memories


----------

